# Ugh.



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

With all the hype about Sonic 4, I thought to myself, "Maybe I should give the old Sonic games another chance... Plus, it'd be nice to go back and replay them before Sonic 4 comes out..."

So I downloaded them on Virtual Console (even though I have Sonic Mega Collection...), and after playing them for a bit, I'm thinking, "*censored.3.0*. They're exactly the same as I remember them. Bland, boring, uninteresting, and completely unappealing to me."

What a waste of 2,400 Wii Points. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

But if you don't like them can I have them?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2010)

lol, modern sonic fans


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

Why would you buy all three at once instead of one at a time? And you had a game with them all in it.

You have no one to blame but yourself on this one.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> But if you don't like them can I have them?


You can't sell, trade, or give away Virtual Console games. =p


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Why would you buy all three at once instead of one at a time? And you had a game with them all in it.
> 
> You have no one to blame but yourself on this one.


Well, I wasn't going to buy just the first one. I wanted all three of them. >_> And, yes, I could play them on Sonic Mega Collection, but it doesn't emulate the games as well as Virtual Console does. There are lots of parts where the frame rate drops and the game slows down in the Mega Collection versions. Plus, this way I have them all on my Wii. I don't really regret it, because now we have more games for our collection, but I kinda wish I could actually enjoy them. =p I'll probably still play through them sometime, anyway, though...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can gift them can't you?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to select "Gift" before you download it.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 5, 2010)

Why would you buy _all_ of them (without knowing if you would like them or not)?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't you delete them, then you can gift them? OR, put them on an SD card, upload them to your computer, then send them to me to put on an SD card.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Why would you buy _all_ of them (without knowing if you would like them or not)?


I've already played them all before. I just thought I'd give them another chance, and this time play them with better emulation.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope and nope.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn. :c


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Now I just need Sonic & Knuckles... If only they would hurry up and release it on Virtual Console in the US so I can download it and not enjoy it, too. XD


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you could do that, then nobody would have to buy VC games since they could just be given away.


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> With all the hype about Sonic 4, I thought to myself, "Maybe I should give the old Sonic games another chance... Plus, it'd be nice to go back and replay them before Sonic 4 comes out..."
> 
> So I downloaded them on Virtual Console (even though I have Sonic Mega Collection...), and after playing them for a bit, I'm thinking, "*censored.3.0*. They're exactly the same as I remember them. Bland, boring, uninteresting, and completely unappealing to me."
> 
> What a waste of 2,400 Wii Points. >_>


You should try run faster than the speed of light and turn back time.

Just saying.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

To be fair Tye, are you just playing Sonic 1, because Sonic 3 and Knuckles are alot better.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> To be fair Tye, are you just playing Sonic 1, because Sonic 3 and Knuckles are alot better.


That is true. But from what I can tell, he wont give them the proper chance...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've played them all before. I'm just replaying them now. I just played a few minutes of each today, and they're exactly as I remembered. Ugly levels, bad looking enemies, uninteresting gameplay, and frustrating Special Stages. That's just how it is to me. I'd much rather play a 3D Sonic game. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You so crazy.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/aYDwHNXiA3o'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/aYDwHNXiA3o' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

Also, just a heads up for anyone who has a similar idea as Tye, they are releasing a Sonic classics compilation on the DS, it will have all the Genesis games.

Death Egg Saga that's portable? I'm buying that!


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't understand how you can really call them ugly, or bad looking enemies as well... 16 bit machines can't really produce fan-*censored.3.0*ing-tastics games Mr. Force.
Sorry to burst your little bubble, but have you thought maybe it's you that is the one "wrong"?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Also, just a heads up for anyone who has a similar idea as Tye, they are releasing a Sonic classics compilation on the DS, it will have all the Genesis games.
> 
> Death Egg Saga that's portable? I'm buying that!


Wait. Really? :O

Also Tye, I can't see how you can't like them, but you enjoy the old Mario games, maybe if you tried to play through the entire game....


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Also, just a heads up for anyone who has a similar idea as Tye, they are releasing a Sonic classics compilation on the DS, it will have all the Genesis games.
> 
> Death Egg Saga that's portable? I'm buying that!


I've been thinking about getting that, but I read an early review on it today and apparently it also has some emulation issues, with the games slowing down at some points. If you want perfect emulation, Virtual Console is the way to go.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Mario World is also 16-bit, yet I find its graphics to be much better. I'll admit that the Sonic games' graphics are impressive, with the multiple layers and all, but all those moving layers are a big eyesore for me, and a lot of the backgrounds stick out like a sore thumb. It's just not my type of game. I'm not wrong, and neither are you, because either way it comes down to personal preference. Preference can't be wrong or right, it's just preference.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks, but unless there are major problems that make the game umplayable I wanna get it anyway, the fact they are portable is a huge selling point to me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care about emulation issues. I didn't even notice the problems in the GC version of Majora's Mask.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the cover for it, if you haven't seen it already.







<small>Ah, those green eyes... X3</small>


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the cover, looks pretty good.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean as it were a fact and you actually wrong. I admit I worded that not in the best way.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMwO9VUQDzY
This is hilarious. Watch it.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMwO9VUQDzY
> This is hilarious. Watch it.


No one leaves Silver hanging. NO ONE.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

So, if I were to do a live stream of me failing at Sonic 1, 2, and 3, would anyone here watch? XD


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So, if I were to do a live stream of me failing at Sonic 1, 2, and 3, would anyone here watch? XD


Possibly, when would you stream?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, lol. Whenever I have the time. And that's if I even _can_ do it, lol. I'd have to ask Andrew if it's possible with what we have. I'm just curious if anyone would watch, because it might be a way to get me to actually play though the games, lol.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, sure, why not?


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So, if I were to do a live stream of me failing at Sonic 1, 2, and 3, would anyone here watch? XD


I'd watch.  Always glad to support fellow streamers.  It's hard work though...well not as hard as it is tedious.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would totally love to watch  .


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrew says it should be easy for us to do with one of our MacBook Pros, so I just have to find a good time to start.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool, just let us know when you're ready.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called challenge. And yes, I am a *censored.1.1* before you ask. As for your stream, I'd probably watch instead of doing this stupid arse Spanish Project I got Thursday and the paperwork is due Monday.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a difference between challenging and just plain frustrating. Not being able to go back and get missed Chaos Emeralds because the Special Stages are *censored.3.0*ing insane is frustrating. Very frustrating. >_>


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what happens when you play toned-down games too much. You forget that old school games were mostly piss-pants hard.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But games that are so hard that they're just plain frustrating aren't fun at all to me. Having to play the same thing over and over again because it's so *censored.3.0*ing hard isn't exactly my definition of "fun". >_>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what Unleashed is like to me. Werehog is annoying as hell and I don't want *censored.2.0*ty quicktime events when I'm speeding through crap. I don't mind pressing a button when I jump to get some rings or points or something for doing a stunt but Sonic should be making all those jumps a breeze. But if you let something like that get to you, you're not dedicated enough. Course, I shouldn't be talking seeing as I shelfed Unleashed after restoring the 3rd piece.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tye. Games used to require practice. You didn't just beat a game in a few days. You worked to improove your skill so you could beat said game, and once you finally completed it, you'd feel a real sense of acomplishment. Beating Zelda, Mario, or Sonic you could brag to your friends, and share secrets like 1up locations and other things. Then by the time you finished Sonic 1 for the first time, here comes Sonic 2.
I'm going to predict your response. "playing the same hard game over and over isn't fun" but you're wrong. Games nowadays aren't challenging. There is no sense of acomplishment because you don't need practice. You beat a game in a day or two and move onto the next. You can't fully enjoy a game unless you've put effort into it. This is why people like old games. They offer challenge. Not "hurr waggle to win". Games required skill, practice, and hand-eye coordination. The Chaos Emeralds aren't required. They're called special stages. For extra content and challenge. Sort of like the second quest in Zelda.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye. Games used to require practice. You didn't just beat a game in a few days. You worked to improove your skill so you could beat said game, and once you finally completed it, you'd feel a real sense of acomplishment. Beating Zelda, Mario, or Sonic you could brag to your friends, and share secrets like 1up locations and other things. Then by the time you finished Sonic 1 for the first time, here comes Sonic 2.
> I'm going to predict your response. "playing the same hard game over and over isn't fun" but you're wrong. Games nowadays aren't challenging. There is no sense of acomplishment because you don't need practice. You beat a game in a day or two and move onto the next. You can't fully enjoy a game unless you've put effort into it. This is why people like old games. They offer challenge. Not "hurr waggle to win". Games required skill, practice, and hand-eye coordination. The Chaos Emeralds aren't required. They're called special stages. For extra content and challenge. Sort of like the second quest in Zelda.


This. Sometimes, I don't like checkpoints in games. Lose? Don't worry, we'll spawn you next to the door by the big bad boss. We'll also replenish your HP and SP so you're all set!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye. Games used to require practice. You didn't just beat a game in a few days. You worked to improove your skill so you could beat said game, and once you finally completed it, you'd feel a real sense of acomplishment. Beating Zelda, Mario, or Sonic you could brag to your friends, and share secrets like 1up locations and other things. Then by the time you finished Sonic 1 for the first time, here comes Sonic 2.
> I'm going to predict your response. "playing the same hard game over and over isn't fun" but you're wrong. Games nowadays aren't challenging. *There is no sense of acomplishment because you don't need practice.* You beat a game in a day or two and move onto the next. You can't fully enjoy a game unless you've put effort into it. This is why people like old games. They offer challenge. Not "hurr waggle to win". Games required skill, practice, and hand-eye coordination. The Chaos Emeralds aren't required. They're called special stages. For extra content and challenge. Sort of like the second quest in Zelda.


Trophy Unlocked: 
Wuss (Bronze)
Beat the Game On Easy 

Trohpy Unlocked:
Ha, 40 Hours Gone! (Platinum)
Waste all your damn time getting every other trophy/achievement this game has just so you could get this for some stupid sense of accomplishment. Loser.

Though I must say, Trophies/Achievements do add some level of excitement to games. Especially when used right.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unleashed wasn't frustrating at all... .-.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye. Games used to require practice. You didn't just beat a game in a few days. You worked to improove your skill so you could beat said game, and once you finally completed it, you'd feel a real sense of acomplishment. Beating Zelda, Mario, or Sonic you could brag to your friends, and share secrets like 1up locations and other things. Then by the time you finished Sonic 1 for the first time, here comes Sonic 2.
> I'm going to predict your response. "playing the same hard game over and over isn't fun" but you're wrong. Games nowadays aren't challenging. There is no sense of acomplishment because you don't need practice. You beat a game in a day or two and move onto the next. You can't fully enjoy a game unless you've put effort into it. This is why people like old games. They offer challenge. Not "hurr waggle to win". Games required skill, practice, and hand-eye coordination. The Chaos Emeralds aren't required. They're called special stages. For extra content and challenge. Sort of like the second quest in Zelda.


First of all, the Chaos Emeralds _are_ required if you want to _really_ beat the game. And a game can be challenging without forcing you to repeat the entire game over again, you know. >_> That's why I don't like it. If I fail, I have to restart _from the beginning of the whole game._ I don't want that, and I don't really have the time for it. I don't hate challenging games. I just hate it when they make you _repeat the entire game_ if you fail. >_>

And before you start complaining about "waggle" again, for games that don't use Wii MotionPlus, moving the Wii remote is essentially the same as pressing a button. It's just a different way to input commands. It's not motion control's fault that games aren't as hard as they used to be. And games that take advantage of Wii MotionPlus throw in a whole new sense of realism to the game, which isn't a bad thing. >_>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To you. Secondly, I have the PS3 version so the levels and stuff are longer than the Wii's.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never tried streaming with a Mac before.  I assume it's entirely different.  I'm guessing you already have a capture card and connector cable and all that stuff?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, Andrew has everything. =3


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the levels are not longer. The only difference in the levels is that Mazuri Daytime is shorter, and Empire City is completely absent. That's only a 1


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Graphics don't matter at all much really. I mean look at VVVVV. And also isn't Sonic 4 going to be like a direct remake of the first 3? So I don't see how possibly you'll like it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not going to be a remake of anything...

And graphics _do_ matter when they make the game harder to play. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, are you saying the graphics in the old Sonic games make the games hard?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me they do. Not to everyone, of course. But to me the moving backgrounds are a huge eyesore, and they make it difficult to play because they create lots of illusions.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit whatever it is you are smoking... <small><small><small><small>and give me some


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old games were about skill though, you had to have great hand-eye coordination to tell when what button needed to be pushed when you saw something to be awesome at the game. Super Mario Bros. was like that, you could do the backwards jump if you knew how, and it was very useful for Goomba stomping, shell stopping, etc.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Super Mario Bros. didn't hurt your eyes. =p


----------



## Pear (Feb 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye. Games used to require practice. You didn't just beat a game in a few days. You worked to improove your skill so you could beat said game, and once you finally completed it, you'd feel a real sense of acomplishment. Beating Zelda, Mario, or Sonic you could brag to your friends, and share secrets like 1up locations and other things. Then by the time you finished Sonic 1 for the first time, here comes Sonic 2.
> I'm going to predict your response. "playing the same hard game over and over isn't fun" but you're wrong. Games nowadays aren't challenging. There is no sense of acomplishment because you don't need practice. You beat a game in a day or two and move onto the next. You can't fully enjoy a game unless you've put effort into it. This is why people like old games. They offer challenge. Not "hurr waggle to win". Games required skill, practice, and hand-eye coordination. The Chaos Emeralds aren't required. They're called special stages. For extra content and challenge. Sort of like the second quest in Zelda.


I agree to some extent. When a game's too difficult it's frustrating, then it's too much. But uber easy games aren't fun either. There's a happy medium.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, games like Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Super Mario World, take days if not weeks to complete, not two days like Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but they're not difficult to the point of just plain frustrating like the old Sonic games. =P


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 6, 2010)

^Not really difficult if you find 1ups and 50 rings in special zone


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ^Not really difficult if you find 1ups and 50 rings in special zone


But you can't go back and redo a Special Stage if you fail it without restarting the whole game!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's only like 6 zones.
Buut I do agree. I liked how they did it in Sonic Rush. 
The emeralds in older games don't change much though except a slightly altered ending and Super Sonic. (except for Sonic & Knuckles of course)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 6, 2010)

Out of impulse, I went and bought Sonic the Hedgehog for Sega Genesis on VC.
Man, this game is fun, and the first special stage is trippy, LOL


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 6, 2010)

Ouch.
thats like... $20+ Down the toilet :/


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 7, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Ouch.
> thats like... $20+ Down the toilet :/


The way I see it, it's just three more games that we own! XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is actually quite enjoyable.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 7, 2010)

and you also think shadow is a superior antagonist as opposed to robotnik or knuckles, right?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you say you're mentioning him less.

Pfft


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 7, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> and you also think shadow is a superior antagonist as opposed to robotnik or knuckles, right?


Shadow isn't a villain. If anything, he's a rival, or just neutral. And Knuckles is Sonic's friend, not enemy. He may let himself be tricked time and time again to fight against Sonic, but he isn't Sonic's enemy. Team Sonic wouldn't consist of Sonic, Tails, and Knuckles if they were enemies. Eggman is a villain, although he's become more comic relief in the spin-off games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 7, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you freak out if I use a plural pronoun, too? >_>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Now,
Stop argueing over Tye Wasting his money.


----------

